# What to do with Pond Snails



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently added 5 pond snails into my oranda goldfish tank. I know their population grows exponentially, but that's something I'm hoping for. The orandas are adult size and can eat most, if not all, the snails. They're in my planted goldfish tank with anubias and amazon sword. I've had luck with them controlling algae in my outdoor tubs that i use to grow druckweed. Growing duckweed to supplement goldfish pellets). 

Being bored of studying, i decided to do more research on pond snails and came across some claims that some people's pond snails eat live plants. I never had problem with them eating my plants, but after searching online, I'm beginning to worry. Does anyone know if pond snails will eat live plants? I know they eat the decaying leaves but are my anubias/amazon swords going to be safe? 

Also, correctly if I'm wrong, but pond snails are goldfish safe. My question is would pond snails be a good supplementary diet for protein to my goldfish?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I have never had pond snails eat my plants, nor have had my GF or Koi eat any snails.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have had pond snails eat plants, and try to avoid them. If you crush them, fish will eat them.


----------

